# [nvidia optimus] come si usano sti cosi?

## cloc3

già scegliere un nome così autorizza più di un sospetto.

magari la distanza tra l'ottimo e il pessimo non è così grande.

usando x11-misc/bumblebee ho configurato questa scheda grafica:

```

dell ~ # lspci|grep  "[NVIDIA][VGA]"

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

02:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF117M [GeForce 610M/710M / GT 620M/625M/630M/720M] (rev ff)

```

tuttavia il server X, quando è attivato da xdm, fa partire esclusivamente la scheda intel, che viene riconosciuta in automatico senza xorg.conf.

la scheda nvidia, invece, può essere usata solo attraverso il ridicolo comando:

```

optirun --noxorg glxspheres # o qualunque programma grafico

```

la cosa mi sembra scomodissima. tra l'altro mi piacerebbe capire quale scheda venga usata quando un browser invoca qualche plugin esterno.

fino ad ora, tutti i tentativi di generare un xorg.conf adeguato sono falliti.

posso aggiungere che bumblebee utilizza questo xorg.conf personale:

```

dell ~ # cat /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Layout0"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices" "false"

    Option      "AutoAddGPU" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "DiscreteNvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"

#   If the X server does not automatically detect your VGA device,

#   you can manually set it here.

#   To get the BusID prop, run `lspci | egrep 'VGA|3D'` and input the data

#   as you see in the commented example.

#   This Setting may be needed in some platforms with more than one

#   nvidia card, which may confuse the proprietary driver (e.g.,

#   trying to take ownership of the wrong device). Also needed on Ubuntu 13.04.

#   BusID "PCI:01:00:0"

    BusID "PCI:02:00:0"

#   Setting ProbeAllGpus to false prevents the new proprietary driver

#   instance spawned to try to control the integrated graphics card,

#   which is already being managed outside bumblebee.

#   This option doesn't hurt and it is required on platforms running

#   more than one nvidia graphics card with the proprietary driver.

#   (E.g. Macbook Pro pre-2010 with nVidia 9400M + 9600M GT).

#   If this option is not set, the new Xorg may blacken the screen and

#   render it unusable (unless you have some way to run killall Xorg).

    Option "ProbeAllGpus" "false"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "UseEDID" "false"

    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

EndSection

```

e che quando cerco di lancirare X con un xorg.conf per la scheda nvidia. ricavo invariabilmente questi errori dal log:

 */va/log/Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [  1711.922] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> 
> [  1711.922]    compiled for 1.13.4, module version = 1.0.0
> ...

 

qualcuno già conosce questi problemi?

----------

## pierino_89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> tuttavia il server X, quando è attivato da xdm, fa partire esclusivamente la scheda intel, che viene riconosciuta in automatico senza xorg.conf.
> 
> la scheda nvidia, invece, può essere usata solo attraverso il ridicolo comando:
> ...

 

In realtà è giusto così, dal momento che se non la usi non fa altro che mangiare corrente senza vantaggio alcuno.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la cosa mi sembra scomodissima. tra l'altro mi piacerebbe capire quale scheda venga usata quando un browser invoca qualche plugin esterno.
> 
> 

 

Teoricamente anche tutti i processi figli vengono eseguiti sulla scheda nvidia, ma non so darti dettagli precisi in merito.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> fino ad ora, tutti i tentativi di generare un xorg.conf adeguato sono falliti.
> 
> posso aggiungere che bumblebee utilizza questo xorg.conf personale:
> ...

 

Questo è normale, dal momento che non puoi farlo. Il punto è che Xorg si basa sul presupposto che a una scheda fisica corrisponda un monitor fisico, cosa che in questo caso è più che falsa. Per questo motivo si lancia il server X sulla intel (a cui è collegato il monitor fisico), poi quando vuoi usare la nvidia si crea un monitor virtuale (su un altro server X) e poi con vari trucchi si porta l'immagine del secondo server X sul primo.

Forse puoi lanciare il DE sulla nvidia, ma non il server X primario (la scheda nvidia non ha un monitor fisico collegato, quindi non potrai mai generare uno xorg.conf valido).

Ora ti farò una domanda che potrà sembrarti strana: ma ti serve davvero la scheda nvidia accesa full-time? Io onestamente avrò due, forse tre programmi che ne abbisognano davvero (quindi aprire il terminale non è grave), e su Steam posso impostarlo nelle opzioni.

Considera che quando la nvidia è spenta la batteria triplica e la temperatura si dimezza. Se non ci credi, lasciala accesa con "echo ON > /proc/acpi/bbswitch" e vedi la differenza.

Come ultima cosa, usa primusrun al posto di optirun quando possibile. Fa lo stesso mestiere, ma senza il fastidio del trasporto dell'immagine da un server X all'altro con virtualgl.

----------

## cloc3

ok. la tua risposta conferma i miei sospetti, su certa tecnologia.

tuttavia, possiedo uno strumento con questo hardware e desidero capire il modo in cui funziona e come si può usare in modo comodo.

non è giusto essere costretti a chiamare le singole applicazioni grafiche attraverso un wrapper, perché questo significa non essere liberi di scegliere il dispositivo fisico a cui affidare l'elaborazione della grafica.

aggiungo perciò ancora una serie di osservazione e di domande.

su internet gira una versione di xorg.conf che prevede sia l'uso di entrambe le schede. ma che a me non gira. la versione è la seguente:

```

dell ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.notWorking 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "layout"

    Screen 0 "nvidia"

    #Inactive "intel"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Driver "nvidia"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "nvidia"

    Device "nvidia"

    # Uncomment this line if your computer has no display devices connected to 

    # the NVIDIA GPU.  Leave it commented if you have display devices

    # connected to the NVIDIA GPU that you would like to use.

    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "intel"

    Driver "modesetting"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "intel"

    Device "intel"

EndSection

```

l'output che ricevo nei log è lo stesso che ho trascritto prima, con un simbolo non risolto e con uno schermo virtule non corrispondente a quello reale.

sul fatto che la scheda nvidia comporti uno spreco di batteria non ci piove, ma nel mio caso credo di non essere nemmeno in grado di spegnerla.

infatti, di default, trovo sempre:

```

dell ~ # cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch 

0000:02:00.0 ON

```

ho provato a modificare lo stato con echo ma nessuna stringa ha modificato quel cat.

ho provato anche a modificare i parametri di caricamento del modulo in /etc/modprobe/bbswitch.conf, ma non è stao utile.

tra l'altro, il fatto che un modulo si chiami bbswitch, mi fa pensare che permetta di fare quella scelta tra le schede grafiche che desidero, almeno in modo virtuale.

per quanto rigurada primusrun, ho installato una versione -9999 dall'overlay backbone, ma ho osservato che non parte se non è stato attivato preventivamente bumblebee (e quindi vgl) e che, in ogni caso funziona malamente, aprendo delle finestre con schermata nera.

----------

## pierino_89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ok. la tua risposta conferma i miei sospetti, su certa tecnologia.
> 
> tuttavia, possiedo uno strumento con questo hardware e desidero capire il modo in cui funziona e come si può usare in modo comodo.
> 
> non è giusto essere costretti a chiamare le singole applicazioni grafiche attraverso un wrapper, perché questo significa non essere liberi di scegliere il dispositivo fisico a cui affidare l'elaborazione della grafica.
> ...

 

Su questo hai ragione, però onestamente ora non mi viene in mente un metodo migliore per la scelta del dispositivo. Ma è anche vero che oggi è domenica   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aggiungo perciò ancora una serie di osservazione e di domande.
> 
> su internet gira una versione di xorg.conf che prevede sia l'uso di entrambe le schede. ma che a me non gira. la versione è la seguente:
> ...

 

So che esistono due tipi di optimus, uno con uno switch hardware modificabile anche da bios (nel senso che puoi scegliere di usare solo la nvidia e fine delle paranoie) e uno con uno switch software in cui si porta l'immagine da una scheda all'altra per forza di cose. Ora non so dirti se la cosa sia correlata, però bisognerebbe capire quali sono i requisiti per poter usare questo tipo di configurazione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sul fatto che la scheda nvidia comporti uno spreco di batteria non ci piove, ma nel mio caso credo di non essere nemmeno in grado di spegnerla.
> 
> infatti, di default, trovo sempre:
> ...

 

L'unico scopo di bbswitch è accendere/spegnere la scheda, quindi se non fa nemmeno quello è piuttosto grave. Non ti dà nessun errore?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> per quanto rigurada primusrun, ho installato una versione -9999 dall'overlay backbone, ma ho osservato che non parte se non è stato attivato preventivamente bumblebee (e quindi vgl) e che, in ogni caso funziona malamente, aprendo delle finestre con schermata nera.

 

Io l'ho installato dall'overlay "bumblebee", sempre versione 9999. Primusrun dipende sempre da bumblebee, ma non usa vgl per il trasporto.

https://github.com/amonakov/primus/blob/master/technotes.md

----------

## cloc3

naturalmente sono dispostissimo ad attendere, per le risposte, che si faccia lunedì  :Smile: .

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So che esistono due tipi di optimus, uno con uno switch hardware modificabile anche da bios
> 
> 

 

ecco. qui apri un porta che avevo lasciato chiusa.

nella bios del mio portatile è prevista l'opzione "multimedia keys".

io uso invece "function keys", perché altrimenti devo rinunciare alla funzionalità normali dei tasti F*, a cui sono affezionatissimo.

inoltre, non condivido il comportaemnto dei multimedia keys, di effettuare operazioni hardware bypassando il sistema operativo.

al momento, tuttavia, ho fatto qualche prova con i multimedia keys, ma non ho capito se e come intervengano nell'uso delle schede grafiche.

a proposito, la mia macchina è un inspiron 15, della Dell. qual'è la tua?

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unico scopo di bbswitch è accendere/spegnere la scheda, quindi se non fa nemmeno quello è piuttosto grave. Non ti dà nessun errore?
> 
> 

 

non mi è chiaro se i miei comandi siano corretti.

tu che comandi usi per agire su bbswitch?

----------

## pierino_89

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   
> 
> So che esistono due tipi di optimus, uno con uno switch hardware modificabile anche da bios
> ...

 

Che io sappia sono due cose completamente scorrelate, a meno che tu non abbia effettivamente un tasto dedicato.

Fra l'altro, ultimamente si tende a far sì che i tasti mandino un segnale di qualche tipo, lasciando che se lo smazzi il sistema operativo. Io onestamente preferivo il contrario, c'è da diventar scemi a mappare tasti tipo "disattiva wifi" all'effettiva azione.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a proposito, la mia macchina è un inspiron 15, della Dell. qual'è la tua?
> 
> 

 Alienware M14XR2 (venduto da Dell). Monta una NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M].

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   
> 
> L'unico scopo di bbswitch è accendere/spegnere la scheda, quindi se non fa nemmeno quello è piuttosto grave. Non ti dà nessun errore?
> ...

 

echo ON > /proc/acpi/bbswitch

echo OFF > /proc/acpi/bbswitch

Sono comunque dei workaround, bumblebee dovrebbe assicurarsi che la scheda sia spenta quando si avvia, e accenderla quando usi optirun/primusrun.

----------

## cloc3

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> echo ON > /proc/acpi/bbswitch
> 
> echo OFF > /proc/acpi/bbswitch
> ...

 

ok. ma funzionano sole se il demone bumblebee è attivo e non occupato.

con primus ho tribolato un po'.

alla fine ho scoperto che bisogna aggiungere l'utente al gruppo video (rabbia, era una impostazione che usavo qualche tempo fa, ma credevo messa fuori uso). dopodiché, ho scoperto che primusrun non è un vero e proprio wrapper, ma soltanto una ridefinizione dei percorsi di libreria.

si può sostituire (ed è meglio) con un semplice:

```

LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/lib/primus" glxspheres

```

premettendo anche la variabile vblank_mode="0", si può testare la velocità massima della scheda.

ho fatto i test dopo aver rimosso completamente virtualgl.

a questo punto, basterebbe solo trovare un modo per eliminare anche l'ape palla.

se si degnano di concedermi l'accesso in scrittura al forum di nvnews.net (ma quanto se la tirano quelli?), provo a domandare là.

----------

## mack1

Anche io sono possessore di accrocchio con nvidia optimus... sembra che dalla versione 319.17 gli nvidia-drivers supportino nativamente tramite Xrandr la tecnologia optimus:

forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-959568-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

Io non ho ancora testato il supporto nativo dei driver nvidia a optimus, quindi non so fare un raffronto con bumblebee, se li provi  fai sapere per cortesia come ti sei trovato.

Ciao

----------

## cloc3

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> se li provi  fai sapere per cortesia come ti sei trovato.
> 
> 

 

conoscevo il tuo link.

anzi ci ho tratto la versione di xorg.conf che ho postato sopra.

tuttavia, fino ad ora non lo avevo ancora provato a fondo. grazie al tuo input, ho fatto ancora dei tentativi, ma senza ottenere cose del tutto nuove.

rispetto a prima, tuttavia, sono riuscito a installare correttamente la versione 1.14.2 di xorg-server. In precedenza, mi ero bloccato per certi strani problemi di ABI con i driver xf86-*. non so perché per risolverli ho dovuto ricompilare più volte synaptics e modesetting.

fatto questo, il problema è lo stesso. la configurazione xorg.conf che dovrebbe andare mi fa così:

```

...

--

[     7.715] (II) modesetting(1): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[     7.715] (II) modesetting(G0): using drv /dev/dri/card0

[     7.715] (EE) Screen 1 deleted because of no matching config section.

[     7.715] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[     7.715] (II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

--

[     7.853] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[     7.855] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[     7.855] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initiate mode change.

[     7.855] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to complete mode change

[     7.862] (II) NVIDIA(0): Built-in logo is bigger than the screen.

[     7.862] Loading extension NV-GLX

--

--

[     7.709]    compiled for 1.14.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     7.709]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     7.709] (WW) Unresolved symbol: fbGetGCPrivateKey

[     7.709] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[     7.709] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

--

[     7.828] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[     7.828] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

[     7.828] (WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to get display device for DPI computation.

[     7.828] (==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default

[     7.828] (==) modesetting(G0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32

--

[     7.836] (II) modesetting(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[     7.836] (==) modesetting(G0): DPMS enabled

[     7.836] (WW) modesetting(G0): Option "UseDisplayDevice" is not used

[     7.853] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[     7.853] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

```

come già detto sopra, mi piacerebbe chiedere sul forum della nvidia, ma non mi hanno ancora concesso il permesso di postare nel forum.

----------

## mack1

@cloc3

Grazie della risposta!

Dal log di X si evince che stai usando Xrandr 1.2, ma nel link la versione richiesta è la 1.4:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [     7.836] (II) modesetting(G0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message. 
> 
> 

 

Appena posso, lo provo e condivido eventuali info utili.

----------

## cloc3

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dal log di X si evince che stai usando Xrandr 1.2, ma nel link la versione richiesta è la 1.4:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

 :Shocked: 

un'altra delle cose strane che mi hanno costretto a ricompilare più volte i moduli di xorg-server, dopo aver aggiornato al 1.14.*.

```

dell ~ # eix -I xrandr

[I] x11-apps/xrandr

     Available versions:  1.3.5 (~)1.4.0 (~)1.4.1

     Installed versions:  1.4.1(00:32:46 16/08/2013)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         primitive command line interface to RandR extension

[I] x11-libs/libXrandr

     Available versions:  1.3.1 1.3.2 1.4.0 (~)1.4.0-r1 ~1.4.1 {{abi_mips_n32 abi_mips_n64 abi_mips_o32 abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 abi_x86_x32 static-libs}}

     Installed versions:  1.4.0-r1(22:39:03 29/04/2013)(abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 -abi_x86_x32 -static-libs)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org Xrandr library

```

adesso non posso. nei prossimi giorni proverò a ricompilare tutto quanto.

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *mack1 wrote:*   
> 
> Dal log di X si evince che stai usando Xrandr 1.2, ma nel link la versione richiesta è la 1.4:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

niente da fare.

la tua osservazione è opportuna, ma nel mio sistema la versione installata di xrandr è corretta.

sto usando un kernel aufs-3.10.5 e nvidia-drivers-325.15. i driver nvidia stabili non compilano con il mio kernel.

----------

## tano70

Ciao ragazzi, da qualche giorno anche io sono diventato un utilizzatore di questa fantastica distro. Anche il mio portatile (alienware m11x R3) possiede purtroppo la doppia scheda grafica, quella intel integrata nel processore (che viene correttamente usata a default) e quella discreta, la nvidia GT 640M, che purtroppo mi resta sempre attiva ed oltre a consumarmi la batteria del portatile in maniera esagerata, me lo fa scaldare come una fornace, praticamente è inutilizzabile in questo status. Chiedevo a voi cosa installare, cosa configurare per spegnere gia in avvio la scheda nvidia e fargli utilizzare solo quella intel. Vi chiedo a voi una guida passo passo, con i vari comandi che devo lanciare, e se devo settare qualche configurazione specifica in qualche file. Con ubuntu era tutto molto facile, ricordo che avevo installato bumblebee e bbswitch che gestiva tutto lui e teneva spenta la scheda nvidia, con grande gioia per l'autonomia della batteria e il portatile era freddissimo. Su Gentoo ho provato ieri sera a scaricare bumblebee ma mi sono ritrovato al boot un sistema inutilizzabile, schermo nero e grafica che non partiva. Ho dovuto cancellare il kernel e  ricompilarlo nuovamente (uso genkernel)  per farlo avviare correttamente. Vi prego mi serve una guida passo passo per installare questa optimus. Poi altra cosa, e mi riferisco all'utente che mi pare di capire utilizza quasi la mia stessa macchina (lui ha un alienware 14 pollici, se mi dice come configurare la parte audio, in quanto non riesco a farlo funzionare. Perdonatemi ma su gentoo ci vogliono grandi capacità e conoscenza che purtroppo io al momento non ho. Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che mi darete.

----------

## pierino_89

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> Chiedevo a voi cosa installare, cosa configurare per spegnere gia in avvio la scheda nvidia e fargli utilizzare solo quella intel. Vi chiedo a voi una guida passo passo, con i vari comandi che devo lanciare, e se devo settare qualche configurazione specifica in qualche file. Con ubuntu era tutto molto facile, ricordo che avevo installato bumblebee e bbswitch che gestiva tutto lui e teneva spenta la scheda nvidia, con grande gioia per l'autonomia della batteria e il portatile era freddissimo. Su Gentoo ho provato ieri sera a scaricare bumblebee ma mi sono ritrovato al boot un sistema inutilizzabile, schermo nero e grafica che non partiva. Ho dovuto cancellare il kernel e  ricompilarlo nuovamente (uso genkernel)  per farlo avviare correttamente.
> 
> 

 

Ciao, probabilmente non hai configurato correttamente bumblebee e/o non hai installato bbswitch. Ti consiglio di iniziare installando bbswitch, caricandone il relativo modulo e di verificare che funzioni con i comandi di cui abbiamo discusso sopra (almeno puoi spegnere la nvidia).

Dopodiché non mi pare che ci sia nulla di complesso, basta seguire la guida:

- http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html#Gentoo

- https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Install-and-usage#usage

La configurazione se non ricordo male è proprio minima, c'è giusto da scegliere se vuoi usare il driver open-source (nouveau) o quello proprietario (nvidia) in /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf. Il resto è tutto tuning e workaround.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi prego mi serve una guida passo passo per installare questa optimus. Poi altra cosa, e mi riferisco all'utente che mi pare di capire utilizza quasi la mia stessa macchina (lui ha un alienware 14 pollici, se mi dice come configurare la parte audio, in quanto non riesco a farlo funzionare. Perdonatemi ma su gentoo ci vogliono grandi capacità e conoscenza che purtroppo io al momento non ho. Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto che mi darete.

 

Ecco, questa è una rogna bella e buona. Ti consiglio di aprire una nuova discussione per non fare casino qui.

----------

## tano70

Guarda io ho cercato di fare come la guida, ma ottengo errori:

intanto layman non me lo installa, nonostante ho proceduto opportunamente a modificare il mio make.conf aggiungendo git subversion:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2"

USE="-gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus alsa git subversion  acpi bbswitch networkmanager chromium jpeg lock sessione startup-notification thunar udev X"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel -nouveau -nvidia""

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

LINGUAS="it"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"
```

Poi lancio il comando:

```
versus tano # emerge layman

"/etc/portage/make.conf", line 23: No closing quotation

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1039, in emerge_main

    settings, trees, mtimedb = load_emerge_config()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    return result(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 3161, in load_emerge_config

    trees = portage.create_trees(trees=trees, **portage._native_kwargs(kwargs))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 582, in create_trees

    env=env, eprefix=eprefix)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 345, in __init__

    expand=make_conf, recursive=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 705, in getconfig

    val=lex.get_token()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/shlex.py", line 92, in get_token

    raw = self.read_token()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/shlex.py", line 168, in read_token

    raise ValueError("No closing quotation")

ValueError: No closing quotation
```

Ho preventivamente installato bbswitch ma quando lancio il comando per spegnere la nvidia:

echo OFF > /proc/acpi/bbswitch

e poi vado a controllare con il comando:

versus tano # cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch

0000:01:00.0 ON

Sta sempre su ON, anche lanciando il comando echo ON mi da sempre la nvidia accesa!!

Vi prego datemi una mano...davvero non capisco perchè malgrado seguo la guida non riesco

P.S presumo si sia incasinato qualcosa su emerge, perche qualsiasi comando io dia con emerge, mi da sempre qiuegli errori:

```
versus tano # emerge chromium

"/etc/portage/make.conf", line 22: No closing quotation

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 50, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1039, in emerge_main

    settings, trees, mtimedb = load_emerge_config()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    return result(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 3161, in load_emerge_config

    trees = portage.create_trees(trees=trees, **portage._native_kwargs(kwargs))

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 582, in create_trees

    env=env, eprefix=eprefix)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 345, in __init__

    expand=make_conf, recursive=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 705, in getconfig

    val=lex.get_token()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/shlex.py", line 92, in get_token

    raw = self.read_token()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/shlex.py", line 168, in read_token

    raise ValueError("No closing quotation")

ValueError: No closing quotation

versus tano # env-update

"/etc/portage/make.conf", line 22: No closing quotation

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/sbin/env-update", line 35, in <module>

    portage.env_update(makelinks)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 31, in __call__

    return result(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/env_update.py", line 50, in env_update

    eprefix = portage.settings["EPREFIX"]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/proxy/objectproxy.py", line 44, in __getitem__

    return object.__getattribute__(self, '_get_target')()[key]

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 718, in _get_target

    return _get_legacy_global(name)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/_legacy_globals.py", line 34, in _get_legacy_global

    portage.db = portage.create_trees(**kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 582, in create_trees

    env=env, eprefix=eprefix)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/package/ebuild/config.py", line 345, in __init__

    expand=make_conf, recursive=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/util/__init__.py", line 705, in getconfig

    val=lex.get_token()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/shlex.py", line 92, in get_token

    raw = self.read_token()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.2/shlex.py", line 168, in read_token

    raise ValueError("No closing quotation")

ValueError: No closing quotation
```

Last edited by tano70 on Sat Aug 31, 2013 1:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

quale versione di python stai utilizzando ?

portage si incacchia con alcune versioni e pacchetti

(consiglio la 2.7)

```
# eselect python list
```

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, tanto per incominciare basta leggere i messaggi di errore   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> versus tano # emerge layman
> 
> "/etc/portage/make.conf", line 23: No closing quotation
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> # built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more
> ...

 

Seconda cosa, se metti sia -nouveau che -nvidia è normale che bumblebee non funzioni, dato che non può usare alcun driver per gestire la tua scheda.

Terzo, ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" non te lo consiglio assolutamente, perché è causa di brutte cose, è sconsigliato nelle guide (e qualcuno ne aveva proposto la rimozione).

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho preventivamente installato bbswitch ma quando lancio il comando per spegnere la nvidia:
> 
> echo OFF > /proc/acpi/bbswitch
> ...

 

Ecco, su questo non so aiutarti, perché a me funziona benissimo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> anche lanciando il comando echo ON mi da sempre la nvidia accesa!!

 

Beh, se lanciando ON si spegnesse sarebbe piuttosto grave   :Very Happy: 

Inizia a sistemare layman, aggiornare il sistema e installare bumblebee, poi vediamo cosa succede. Ti direi di togliere l'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS, ma in genere è necessario reinstallare il sistema per farlo.

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Beh, tanto per incominciare basta leggere i messaggi di errore  
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> versus tano # emerge layman
> ...

 

 :Shocked:   ho bisogno di una visita oculistica.

inoiltre ha due "USE" . l'ultimo sovrascriverebbe il primo

il alternativa può utilizzare

USE="bindist...."

USE="${USE} ..."

----------

## tano70

Corretto l'erropre che avevo lanciando il comando emerge, avevo nel config make.conf impostato una " " in piu !!

comunque non so cosa fare quando do il comando:

```
versus tano # emerge layman

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/python-argparse-1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 (-pypy1_9) -pypy2_0 (-python2_5) -python2_6 (-python3_1) -python3_3" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.12 [1.10]

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.3.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.1.1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-pinentry-0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/TermReadKey-2.300.200 

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Digest-SHA-5.850.0  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Digest-SHA-5.850.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.10.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.30.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.160.0  USE="-kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Error-0.170.200  USE="{-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/apr-1.4.8-r1  USE="urandom -doc -older-kernels-compatibility -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.5.2  USE="berkdb gdbm ldap -doc -freetds -mysql -nss -odbc -openssl -postgres -sqlite -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.11  USE="berkdb nls perl webdav-neon -apache2 -ctypes-python -debug -doc -dso -extras -gnome-keyring -java -kde -python -ruby -sasl {-test} -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_5) -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.2  USE="gtk ncurses -caps -qt4 -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.21  USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline usb -adns -doc -mta (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.10.1-r1  USE="-doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-vcs/git-1.8.3.2  USE="blksha1 curl gpg gtk iconv nls pcre perl python subversion threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gnome-keyring -highlight (-ppcsha1) {-test} -tk -xinetd" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-portage/layman-2.0.0  USE="git subversion -bazaar -cvs -darcs -mercurial {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -pypy2_0 -python2_6" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-vcs/git-1.8.3.2[subversion,perl]

# required by app-portage/layman-2.0.0[git]

# required by layman (argument)

>=dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.11 -dso perl

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.
```

@sabayonino uso gi' la versione pyton 2.7

----------

## sabayonino

 *Quote:*   

> Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring
> 
> CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,
> 
> paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose
> ...

 

```
# emerge --layman --autounmask-write
```

quando richiesto utilizza dispatch-conf (o etc-update) per apportare le modifiche ai files richiesti e riemergi layman

```
# etc-update
```

(digita -5 per apportare le modifiche)

e riemergi layman

----------

## pierino_89

Ancora una volta basta leggere   :Wink: 

```

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by dev-vcs/git-1.8.3.2[subversion,perl]

# required by app-portage/layman-2.0.0[git]

# required by layman (argument)

>=dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.11 -dso perl

```

Significa che subversion non vuole la use "dso" e vuole la use "perl", e puoi incollare direttamente quel che ti ha scritto nel file /etc/portage/package.use.

Ultimamente emerge si offre di farlo al posto tuo con l'opzione "--autounmask-write"

```

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.
```

ovvero, lanciando prima "emerge layman --autounmask-write" e poi "dispatch-conf" (per applicare le modifiche alla configurazione).

Comunque sia, con USE così minimali ti beccherai ancora errori di questo tipo a pacchi.

[edit]

Anticipato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sabayonino

quoto per i futuri errori.

L'utente è novizio per cui dovrà imparare dagli errori    :Rolling Eyes: 

dovrebbe impostare una metodologia di installazione sicura

concordo con la rimozione della ~keywords (~amd64)

suggerisco di mantenere una keyword "stabile" (amd64) ed utilizzare (~amd64) solo si si ha necessità di software più aggiornato o se richiesto da portage durante l'eemersione di certi pacchetti.

ma qui si sta andando OT

----------

## tano70

Scusate ragazzi ma sono proprio un profano   :Confused: 

Comunque ho lanciato il comando che mi avete suggerito cio[ questo

versus tano # emerge layman --autounmask-write

poi come avete detto e come il terminale stesso indicava ho digitato>

versus tano # dispatch-conf

poi qui non sapevo cosa fare ed ho digitato q (quite)

il famoso -5 di cui parlate dove andava inserito__

```
--- /etc/portage/package.use    2013-08-29 01:19:30.015017279 +0000

+++ /etc/portage/._cfg0000_package.use  2013-08-31 16:08:21.473282350 +0000

@@ -2,3 +2,7 @@

 gnome-base/gvfs gnome

 net-libs/glib-networking gnome

 x11-base/xorg-server udev

+# required by dev-vcs/git-1.8.1.5[subversion,perl]

+# required by app-portage/layman-2.0.0[git]

+# required by layman (argument)

+>=dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.11 -dso perl

>> (1 of 1) -- /etc/portage/package.use

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge:
```

----------

## tano70

Scusate ragazzi ma sono proprio un profano   :Confused: 

Comunque ho lanciato il comando che mi avete suggerito cio[ questo

versus tano # emerge layman --autounmask-write

poi come avete detto e come il terminale stesso indicava ho digitato>

versus tano # dispatch-conf

poi qui non sapevo cosa fare ed ho digitato q (quite)

il famoso -5 di cui parlate dove andava inserito__

```
--- /etc/portage/package.use    2013-08-29 01:19:30.015017279 +0000

+++ /etc/portage/._cfg0000_package.use  2013-08-31 16:08:21.473282350 +0000

@@ -2,3 +2,7 @@

 gnome-base/gvfs gnome

 net-libs/glib-networking gnome

 x11-base/xorg-server udev

+# required by dev-vcs/git-1.8.1.5[subversion,perl]

+# required by app-portage/layman-2.0.0[git]

+# required by layman (argument)

+>=dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.11 -dso perl

>> (1 of 1) -- /etc/portage/package.use

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge:
```

P.S ok ragazzi ho digitato etc-update e mi proponeva le varie scelte ed ho digitato -5

questo passo quindi l'ho fatto.

adesso prova a rilanciare il comando emerge layman suppongo ?

Poi visto che prima avro' incasinato le cose mi dite come procedere da capo per togliere le mie boiate di bbswitch e bumblebee che avevo messo prima, sicuramente in maniera non corretta e farlo invece correttamente?

Se non ho capito male dopo che installo layman devo lanciare>

layman -a mva

emerge -j2 bumblebee

poi devo installare bbswitch con il comando

emerge bbswitch?

per fare si che il demone bumblebee mi parta sempre in automatico ad ogni mio reboot, come va impostato? su archlinux bastava che facevo systemctl enable nomeservizio

su gentoo le cose sono diverse, mi dite come settarlo in demone automatico?Last edited by tano70 on Sat Aug 31, 2013 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pierino_89

Allora, mi sa che non hai capito il funzionamento dell'affare in sé, provo a riassumerlo in due righe.

Quando emerge fa qualsiasi cosa che tocchi un file di configurazione, invece di sovrascriverlo prepara un "file di aggiornamento" della configurazione, che poi vai ad elaborare con tool tipo "etc-update" o "dispatch-conf". Questi tool guardano quali sono le differenze e ti chiedono cosa fare al riguardo.

Puoi anche approvare singolarmente riga per riga le modifiche.

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il famoso -5 di cui parlate dove andava inserito__
> 
> 

 

Era per etc-update, se usi dispatch-conf i comandi base sono:

q: esci

e: modifica a mano la nuova configurazione prima di procedere

z: scarta la nuova configurazione e mantieni la precedente

u: usa la nuova configurazione (quello che devi usare adesso)

A questo punto, provi di nuovo ad emergere.

----------

## tano70

Capito, sei stato davvero molto esauriuente e competente, scusa ma per me che sono nuovo, sono tutte cose davvero diverse dal mio modo di installare i programmi...devo entrare in questa ottica, quindi mi sforzero' di capire.

Comunque lanciando il comando suggerito dalla guida di bumblebbe che mi hai postato prima, ottengo un errore:

v

```
ersus tano # layman -a mva

 * Adding overlay,...

 * Warning: an installed db file was not found at: ['/var/lib/layman/installed.xml']

 * Warning: an installed db file was not found at: ['/var/lib/layman/cache_ac494f50f5736be7871962c0dec7b3bb.xml']

 * Exception: Overlay "mva" does not exist.

 * CLI: Errors occurred processing action add

 * Exception: Overlay "mva" does not exist.

versus tano #
```

Cosa dovrei fare di preciso adesso?

----------

## pierino_89

Credo tu debba prima dare "layman -L".

Leggi la guida comunque: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/overlays/userguide.xml

----------

## tano70

Perfetto installato mva e installato bumblebee

l'ho aggiunto con groupadd bumblebee

poi ho aggiunto il mio utente con gpasswd -a tano bumblebee

adesso per averlo attivo come demone che devo impostare?? devo settare qualcosa in rc-update add o cosa?

P.S bbswitch va installato a parte? con il comando

emerge bbswitch   ??

----------

## sabayonino

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> Perfetto installato mva e installato bumblebee
> 
> l'ho aggiunto con groupadd bumblebee
> 
> poi ho aggiunto il mio utente con gpasswd -a tano bumblebee
> ...

 

si devi emergerlo

layman gestisce solo gli overlays (vedilo come i repository di terze parti di *buntu & C)

----------

## pierino_89

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso per averlo attivo come demone che devo impostare?? devo settare qualcosa in rc-update add o cosa?
> 
> 

 

"rc-update add bumblebee" per farlo partire al boot, non te l'ha suggerito quando l'hai installato?

Per farlo partire adesso senza riavviare, c'è il classico /etc/init.d/bumblebee start.

----------

## tano70

e per lanciare bumblebee e per farlo avviare sempre in automatico come demone mi dici che comandi devo dare per favore?? se scrivo optirun comando mi da errore:

[code]versus tano # echo $DISPLAY       

:0.0

versus tano # optirun echo $DISPLAY

[ 4210.886525] [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect.

[ 4210.886593] [ERROR]Could not connect to bumblebee daemon - is it running?

versus tano # bumblebee --daemon

bash: bumblebee: command not found[/code

P.S forse mi manca il modulo NVIDIA, cosa devo fare? mi guidi per favore ad andare avanti?

versus tano # bumblebeed

[ 4620.520885] [ERROR]Module 'nvidia' is not found.]

----------

## sabayonino

ma hai abilitato nouveau e/o nvidia in VIDEO_CARDS nel make.conf ?

----------

## tano70

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ma hai abilitato nouveau e/o nvidia in VIDEO_CARDS nel make.conf ?

 

Ho abilitato nvidia, lasciando anche intel ovviamente

in pratica VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia"

Comunque al riavvio mi sono trovato il computer bloccato, praticamente mi da errore con xdm cioè iuna cosa di questo tipo:

```
ERROR Your XDM value is invalid

NO xdm executable could bi found on your system

ERROR Please set your DYSPLAYMANAGER variable in /etc/conf.d/xdm,

or install  x11-apps/xdm package

Setting up xdm ...

start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/xdm does not exist

ERROR: could not start the Display Manager

Starting VirtualGL ...

xauth: file list dpes not exist
```

Che faccio??

Anche ieri cercando di installare bumblebee e poi bbswitch al riavvio mi sono trovato tutto bloccato e quindi ho dovuto ricompilare il kernel con genkernel da una Bzimage del mio kernel archlinux in uso sul pc (3.10.9)

Adesso sono entrato in chroot da archlinux su Gentoo e ho provato a installare quel pacchetto che mi consigliava, le x11-apps/xdm

comunque a titolo informativo dentro quel file in /etc/conf.d/xdm ho questo:

```
We always try and start X on a static VT. The various DMs normally default

# to using VT7. If you wish to use the xdm init script, then you should ensure

# that the VT checked is the same VT your DM wants to use. We do this check to

# ensure that you haven't accidentally configured something to run on the VT

# in your /etc/inittab file so that you don't get a dead keyboard.

CHECKVT=7

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | gpe | entrance ]

# NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.

DISPLAYMANAGER="xdm"

```

Perchè si crea questa situazione? secondo la tua esperienza è ancora risolvibile o mi tocca ricompilare il kernel??

se avvio dal kernel che avevo compilato manualmente, e cioè il kernel-3.10.7-gentoo non mi ritrovo alcun modulo per il wifi, ecco perchè ho usato la compilazione dallo bzimage del mio kernel di arch usando il comando

tanolinux / # genkernel --install --save-config --kernel-config=/root/kern_arch al  dopo prima aver dato uno zcat del bzimage di archlinux

----------

## pierino_89

Allora, andiamo con ordine:

- xdm ha mai funzionato? Non ho capito che DE o WM tu stia usando.

- non ho capito cosa hai fatto col kernel o perché, ma non c'è una ragione valida per cui tu debba ricompilare il kernel per avviare il sistema. E sicuramente non ha niente a che fare con xdm.

- il fatto che non funzioni il wifi implica che non hai installato il firmware o manca qualche opzione nel kernel, ma per questo dovresti aprire una discussione a parte.

----------

## tano70

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Allora, andiamo con ordine:
> 
> - xdm ha mai funzionato? Non ho capito che DE o WM tu stia usando.
> 
> - non ho capito cosa hai fatto col kernel o perché, ma non c'è una ragione valida per cui tu debba ricompilare il kernel per avviare il sistema. E sicuramente non ha niente a che fare con xdm.
> ...

 

ma io ho sempre avviato correttamente, arrivando al login del mio nome utente e password digitando come sempre "startx" e mi parte la grafica. adesso si blocca prima ancora di arrivare al login, in quel punto che ho copiato sopra!! Questo solo da quando ho installato bumblebee e bbswitch, non ho fatto altro. Come DE utilizzo xfce e come da guida ho aggiunto startxfce4 allo xinitrc come da guida. Questo xdm cosa sarebbe? perchè mi da errore solo adesso?? il mio make.conf è corretto? sotto la voce VIDEO CARDS="intel nvidia"  è corretta questa configurazione?  premetto che prima di mettere bumblebee avevo scritto solo "intel" in quella riga

----------

## pierino_89

 *tano70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ma io ho sempre avviato correttamente, al login del mio nome utente e password ho digitato come sempre startx e mi parte la grafica.
> 
> 

 

Quindi non hai mai usato xdm. E fin qui tutto bene.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso si blocca in quel punto.

 

Hai provato a cambiare tty e loggarti da lì?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Questo solo da quando ho installato bumblebee e bbswitch, non ho fatto altro.
> 
> 

 

Probabilmente la nuova configurazione predefinita di bumblebee si aspetta che ci sia già un server X attivo quando parte. Posta il file /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf, che vediamo come dirgli di star buono.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Come DE utilizzo xfce e come da guida ho aggiunto startxfce4 allo xinitrc come da guida. Questo xdm cosa sarebbe? perchè mi da errore solo adesso??
> 
> 

 

Xdm in gentoo è un wrapper che si occupa di lanciare kdm, gdm, slim o qualsiasi login manager. Probabilmente bumblebee dipende da quel servizio, e quindi anche se tu non l'hai mai usato (e configurato) si aspetta che funzioni.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> il mio make.conf è corretto? sotto la voce VIDEO CARDS="intel nvidia"  è corretta questa configurazione?  premetto che prima di mettere bumblebee avevo scritto solo "intel"che abbia settato intel in quella riga

 Sì, è giusto così.

----------

## sabayonino

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

>  *tano70 wrote:*   
> 
> il mio make.conf è corretto? sotto la voce VIDEO CARDS="intel nvidia"  è corretta questa configurazione?  premetto che prima di mettere bumblebee avevo scritto solo "intel"che abbia settato intel in quella riga Sì, è giusto così.

 

nvidia l'ha solo aggiunta. non ha scritto se ha emerso anche i drivers

----------

## tano70

OK spero di risolvere perchè non parte piu, qualsiasi kernel uso resta bloccato sempre in quella parte

```
# Configuration file for Bumblebee. Values should **not** be put between quotes

## Server options. Any change made in this section will need a server restart

# to take effect.

[bumblebeed]

# The secondary Xorg server DISPLAY number

VirtualDisplay=:8

# Should the unused Xorg server be kept running? Set this to true if waiting

# for X to be ready is too long and don't need power management at all.

KeepUnusedXServer=false

# The name of the Bumbleblee server group name (GID name)

ServerGroup=bumblebee

# Card power state at exit. Set to false if the card shoud be ON when Bumblebee

# server exits.

TurnCardOffAtExit=false

# The default behavior of '-f' option on optirun. If set to "true", '-f' will

# be ignored.

NoEcoModeOverride=false

# The Driver used by Bumblebee server. If this value is not set (or empty),

# auto-detection is performed. The available drivers are nvidia and nouveau

# (See also the driver-specific sections below)

Driver=nvidia

# Directory with a dummy config file to pass as a -configdir to secondary X

XorgConfDir=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.d

## Client options. Will take effect on the next optirun executed.

[optirun]

# Acceleration/ rendering bridge, possible values are auto, virtualgl and

# primus.

Bridge=auto

# The method used for VirtualGL to transport frames between X servers.

# Possible values are proxy, jpeg, rgb, xv and yuv.

VGLTransport=proxy

# List of paths which are searched for the primus libGL.so.1 when using

# the primus bridge

PrimusLibraryPath=/usr/lib/primus:/usr/lib32/primus

# Should the program run under optirun even if Bumblebee server or nvidia card

# is not available?

AllowFallbackToIGC=false

# Driver-specific settings are grouped under [driver-NAME]. The sections are

# parsed if the Driver setting in [bumblebeed] is set to NAME (or if auto-

# detection resolves to NAME).

# PMMethod: method to use for saving power by disabling the nvidia card, valid

# values are: auto - automatically detect which PM method to use

#         bbswitch - new in BB 3, recommended if available

#       switcheroo - vga_switcheroo method, use at your own risk

#             none - disable PM completely

# https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/Comparison-of-PM-methods

## Section with nvidia driver specific options, only parsed if Driver=nvidia

[driver-nvidia]

# Module name to load, defaults to Driver if empty or unset

KernelDriver=nvidia

PMMethod=auto

# colon-separated path to the nvidia libraries

LibraryPath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

# comma-separated path of the directory containing nvidia_drv.so and the

# default Xorg modules path

XorgModulePath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib,/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers,/usr/lib64/xorg/modul$

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia

# Section with nouveau driver specific options, only parsed if Driver=nouveau

[driver-nouveau]

KernelDriver=nouveau

PMMethod=auto

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nouveau
```

Non so se il mio problema puo avere attinenza a questo...ma premetto che non credo di avere mai installato i driver nvidia o nvidia-driver

EDIT: eventualmente mi pare di capire che DOVREI installarli, sarebbe corretta la procedura indicata qui?:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

 : emerge nvidia-drivers ??  o serve altro??

sarebbe fondamentale che applicassi pure questa procedura??

Important

Every time you compile a new kernel or recompile the current one, you will need to reinstall the nVidia kernel modules. An easy way to keep track of modules installed by ebuilds (such as nvidia-drivers) is to install sys-kernel/module-rebuild. Once you've installed it, simply run module-rebuild populate to populate its database with a list of packages to be rebuilt. Once you've finished compiling or recompiling a kernel, just run module-rebuild rebuild to rebuild the drivers for your new kernel.

Once the installation has finished, run modprobe nvidia to load the kernel module into memory. If this is an upgrade, you should remove the previous module first.

root # 

lsmod | grep nvidia 

root # 

rmmod nvidia

root # 

modprobe nvidia

Installati i driver nvidia, ma la situazione in avvio non cambia, mi si blocca sempre su quella parte postata prima. Che faccio??

----------

## pierino_89

Spiegati meglio su cosa intendi per "blocco", e se reagisce a cose tipo cambio di tty, alt-ctrl-canc, alt-stamp-k, alt-stamp-s-u-b

----------

## tano70

intendo un blocco totale, che non va piu avanti, anche se premo ctrl ecc, si freeza completamente tutto, e mi tocca spegnere forzatamente il pc tenendo premuto a lungo il tasto di accensione

----------

## pierino_89

Prova a salire in init 1 (aggiungi 1 alla commandline del kernel) e carica a mano il modulo nvidia, così vediamo se è quello che lo offende.

----------

## tano70

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Prova a salire in init 1 (aggiungi 1 alla commandline del kernel) e carica a mano il modulo nvidia, così vediamo se è quello che lo offende.

 

cioe'?? guarda che sono un niubbo...mica un esperto. Spiega in parole piu "povere" e piu user friendly quello che esattamente dovrei fare  :Smile:  Quello che magari risulta ovvio o scontato per te....per me non lo e' affatto

----------

## pierino_89

 *tano70 wrote:*   

>  *pierino_89 wrote:*   Prova a salire in init 1 (aggiungi 1 alla commandline del kernel) e carica a mano il modulo nvidia, così vediamo se è quello che lo offende. 
> 
> cioe'?? guarda che sono un niubbo...mica un esperto. Spiega in parole piu "povere" e piu user friendly quello che esattamente dovrei fare  Quello che magari risulta ovvio o scontato per te....per me non lo e' affatto

 

Quando parte grub premi "e", scendi fino alla riga che inizia con la parola "kernel", vai al fondo riga, aggiungi "1" oppure "single" (lasciando uno spazio se necessario) e poi premi ctrl-x (mi pare sia quello il comando per avviare, comunque c'è scritto).

A quel punto il sistema dovrebbe salire senza avviare buona parte dei servizi, e permetterti di fare un login testuale. Una volta entrato, provi un "modprobe nvidia" e vedi se si inchioda tutto.

----------

